# Please advise - oil overfill



## NissanTxUser (Apr 16, 2007)

While changing engine oil, I have overfilled oil in '96 Altima. Oil is over H mark in dipstick.

Do I need to open drain plug and throw away new oil and go through another oil change to solve the problem or is there another solution?

If I run with overfill till next oil change after another 3000 miles - any damage?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

*overfill*

it really depends how over the H yu have overfilled. Normally it aint critical, but it CAN cause a pressure lock in the sump on certain motors. best thing to do is to either, 
get some small bore tubing, slide it down the dipstick tube and pump some out (common method for garages to remove old oil) or 
slacken the sump plug and just allow a pint or so to come out - this will be messy, so make sure yu have a catch tank. or
If you haverun the engine, then remove the oil filter and empty - these usually hold a pint or so.

dont forget - if you havent run the engine yet - the oil filter will take a pint or so - so a minimal overfill will just ensure the level is ok after the filter is primed.


----------



## NissanTxUser (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your advice. I had run the engine and basically it was almost 0.5 quart over. I opened the drain plug nut and had to open it all the way out for oil to start coming out. Quickly put it back. In the process drained a little over a quart. But, that is much better and I can now add, as required, after running the engine. Liked the small bore tube method but ran over to Home Depot and could not get one. But, will try to get hold of one for future use - hopefully never.


----------

